# Email address as BBS username



## Phydeaux (Mar 16, 2014)

[_This discussion is being split off from another thread which was being dominated by an "email address as bbs username" topic instead of the original topic at hand._ - mg]



Patri said:


> Try to change your user name. You are going to get slammed by scammers who offer to sell for you, but you have to pay them an upfront fee. Then they will do nothing for you. Hang on. You will get some great advice here. But be prepared. Many timeshares are given away these days, or sell for peanuts compared to if purchased new. You can do it yourself.



It's a bad idea to post your e-mail address anywhere on the web. But in your username?? Yikes!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> It's a bad idea to post your e-mail address anywhere on the web. But in your username?? Yikes!!


We warn about this in the section of the registration form where you choose your username:


> *IMPORTANT! Please read!*
> This is how your account will be known on the bbs. Because *this will be visible in all your posts, your public profile, and the bbs user list*, most people prefer to enter a nickname rather than use their real name or email address.
> 
> We especially caution against using your email address for your bbs username, as spammers harvest visible email addresses from public sites such as this one.



*How to change your BBS username:* Your username is the one thing in your bbs user profile you cannot change yourself, but the administrators can do it for you manually, via the Contact BBS Admin link near the bottom of all bbs pages. 

If you wish to change your bbs username, please provide your desired username and, if it has not already been taken by somebody else, we'll take it from there.  You might want to provide several names in order of preference in case your first choice is already in use.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 16, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> It's a bad idea to post your e-mail address anywhere on the web. But in your username?? Yikes!!



ronparise@gmail.com

239-247-0341

I go on the internet in order to establish contact with others


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I go on the internet in order to establish contact with others



With that question, and her email address in her post, I'm sure she will "establish contact with others," now.  Of course the "others," will be every resale scammer on the face of the planet!


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 16, 2014)

My name is Todd Davis. My social security number is 457-55-5462.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> ronparise@gmail.com
> 
> 239-247-0341
> 
> I go on the internet in order to establish contact with others



I would venture to say that you are well prepared to handle contacts by those with less than honorable intentions. A newbie not so much.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I go on the internet in order to establish contact with others


That's fine, but you do it knowingly and with full understanding of the potential consequences.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 16, 2014)

RX8 said:


> I would venture to say that you are well prepared to handle contacts by those with less than honorable intentions. A newbie not so much.



Newbies are not stupid, just because they are new.  Perhaps un-informed, but  if they are here on TUG, they are getting all the info they need.....unfortunately some paranoia too


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Newbies are not stupid, just because they are new.  Perhaps un-informed, but  if they are here on TUG, they are getting all the info they need.....unfortunately some paranoia too



Ron - You have posted multiple timeshare you actually "like" to talk to telephone solicitors - the vast majority of people do not feel that way, and a newbie with one post is going to be vulnerable to a smooth sales pitch.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Newbies are not stupid, just because they are new.  Perhaps un-informed, but  if they are here on TUG, they are getting all the info they need.....unfortunately some paranoia too



Never said newbies are stupid.  However scammers are excellent at what they do.  We have had Long time TUG members fall for scams.  

Yes, this newbie may have a timeshare that is worth thousands of dollars.  However, it is also possible that the timeshare is worthless yet they are inquiring about finding a broker to sell their timeshare.  This shows that they may be out of touch with the realities of timeshares and thus may be prime for falling for a scammer.


----------

